# 3BLD memo generator?



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2017)

Is there any tool (online or downloadable) where you can paste in a 3x3 scramble and it tells you the letter pairs (the memo) for the edges and corners seperately? If not, would someone be able to make it?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 11, 2017)

I have the app MemoGenerator on Android, not sure if it's on anything else.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2017)

I found this: http://tobip.ch/letter_pair_generator/ but I'm more concerned with improving my execution atm so right now it's not much help... I'll just stick to pen-and-paper for now


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 11, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Is there any tool (online or downloadable) where you can paste in a 3x3 scramble and it tells you the letter pairs (the memo) for the edges and corners seperately? If not, would someone be able to make it?


http://scrambld.cubing.net/


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2017)

SweetSolver said:


> http://scrambld.cubing.net/


This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2017)

bld tools is probably what you're looking for. Related SS thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bld-memo-tools.55111/


----------

